# Coating or sealant?



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just ordered a new Golf 2 litre GTD in pure white for the wife:car:
Now I would like to know your suggesting on a ceramic coating that would look great on white:thumb: and also a sealant that has good protection and looks great on white as well:thumb: am more of a wax man, so your suggestion would be great guys.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Dont know about coatings but I do know that FK1000p makes white very glassy like.

Some guys here also complimented AF tough coat on white.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Mate on A5OC forum did his White S5 in ECO Shield ceramic coating. Seen it in person and it really does look stunning. What persuaded me to buy a bottle to use on mine.

Problem is I still haven't had time to do a full machine correction and actually apply the bloody thing!!

http://www.a5oc.com/forums/detailing/88306-finally-finished-my-detail.html


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The wife's A4 avant is mostly coated with migliore strata coating other than a few panels and I've saved the general wax and sealants for my own car as generally I spend more time and look after my car better than the wife does

It is so so much easier to clean regardless with what I use on mine. The coating has been on the car well over a year and little to no swirls or marring is visible in the street lights or direct sun. Can't say the same for my car. 

Will the wife drive and look after it in the same way you try and look after your own in daily use? Can you maintain it to the same level as your own


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AJ I've got FK1000p but not use it on paint yet, only on chrome alloys.
The time we pick the car up is around November so just in time for winter detail.
How many coats and how long does the protection last on a daily driver?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Without doubt coating, Siramik on my ST is performing as day one well over eight months since application and its had no top ups or whatever like alot of people feel the need to do on a semi perminent product.. just normal washing


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Chongo

I will be doing giving my white golf MK7 R a detail using FK1000p when I get home in around 10 days I will take some pics for you, 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> The wife's A4 avant is mostly coated with migliore strata coating other than a few panels and I've saved the general wax and sealants for my own car as generally I spend more time and look after my car better than the wife does
> 
> It is so so much easier to clean regardless with what I use on mine. The coating has been on the car well over a year and little to no swirls or marring is visible in the street lights or direct sun. Can't say the same for my car.
> 
> Will the wife drive and look after it in the same way you try and look after your own in daily use? Can you maintain it to the same level as your own


Heard good things about strata:thumb: is it easy to apply and how long do you leave it to cure inside before unleashed to our great British weather
Funny enough my wife has the detailing bug since I started:buffer: she knows how to start from the beginning to LSP, so am sure she will look after it like I look after my car:thumb: also she can use a DA:doublesho


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jam* said:


> Chongo
> 
> I will be doing giving my white golf MK7 R a detail using FK1000p when I get home in around 10 days I will take some pics for you,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jam, that's very kind of you mate:thumb: looking forward to see them:thumb::thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

chongo said:


> AJ I've got FK1000p but not use it on paint yet, only on chrome alloys.
> The time we pick the car up is around November so just in time for winter detail.
> How many coats and how long does the protection last on a daily driver?


2 coats 12-24h apart lasts about 4-5 months. It beads in the beggining for about 2-3 months and it transforms to slow sheeting for the next and final 2 months. 
A pure polish or a pre sealant cleanser will help with durability.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Kev, must have a look.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks AJ, thanks a lot for everyone's suggestions, I will definitely look at them. Cheers chongo.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

chongo said:


> Heard good things about strata:thumb: is it easy to apply and how long do you leave it to cure inside before unleashed to our great British weather
> Funny enough my wife has the detailing bug since I started:buffer: she knows how to start from the beginning to LSP, so am sure she will look after it like I look after my car:thumb: also she can use a DA:doublesho


All my detailing is done outside, apart from wheels that get coated in the living room before bed then moved to the shed in the morning before the Mrs gets up!

I've tried concourse car car ceramishield, CQUK, DLUX, C1/4/5, EXO version 1, migliore strata, Crystal serum light topped with EXO and I'd put them in that order of ease of use with CSL topped with EXO the easiest to use.

Because it's all done outside I normally only do 1/3 maybe 1/2 the car at once so I have time to correct and coat early on in the day so I have quite a time before temps drop and dew points rise.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers Yellow Dave, but which one would make a big difference on white paint, ie gloss.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

chongo said:


> Cheers Yellow Dave, but which one would make a big difference on white paint, ie gloss.


Never coated a white car. They've all been blacks, greys and dark reds and dark blues. Can't say I've noticed one being particularly better in finish than the others. For me it's more ease of application and protection


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Chongo, white wtf ! How have you let that happen I'd suggest change the wife not the car colour.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Chongo, white wtf ! How have you let that happen I'd suggest change the wife not the car colour.


I tried but she told me to tell you go and  self:lol::lol:
You know what women are like, a bit mad:devil:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Lol, she's not the first. 

This leaves your status of being in the black car gang on a thread, it's treason really. We need a committee vote :doublesho

She sounds like a keeper tho 

You won't be needing the nattys black for THAT golf


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

White car best results I ve had is car pro reload mate on top of carlack complete, I layed 3 coats of reload on my first application.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Lol, she's not the first.
> 
> This leaves your status of being in the black car gang on a thread, it's treason really. We need a committee vote :doublesho
> 
> ...


:lol: am still in the black car gang:thumb: I still have a black merc,:thumb:I would like to put my nomination as the President of the black car gang
So can we have a committee vote on this, as the polling station will close on 15.05.17 at 2359 hrs:doublesho


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Let's do it Eurovision style, I'm currently preloading ahead of the U.K. Entry. 

So Dw this is the Lake District calling, we award chongo nil pointe for buying a white golf.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

If Australia wins can it still be called the Eurovision song contest?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Well if you can be el presidente of black car gang with a white golf anything is possible.

Al any scores from Wales.

Chongo if you get graham to give a shout out to DW massive, presidential status is guaranteed.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Cyprus the best one for me so far


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Did my wife's pure white scirocco today with Mitchell and King Blanc wax.
Gloss levels are insane! . 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gtechniq c1 on White RCZ and White golfR and kamazie ism on black evoque love coatings.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Let's do it Eurovision style, I'm currently preloading ahead of the U.K. Entry.
> 
> So Dw this is the Lake District calling, we award chongo nil pointe for buying a white golf.


Hello DW this SCOUSE land calling, we award chongo full points and out right winner hail chongo our black car president:wave:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I shall refrain from regionalist stereotyping and baiting, being a manc. 

So what you decided for the golf then ? What about Csl topped with exo ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> I shall refrain from regionalist stereotyping and baiting, being a manc.
> 
> So what you decided for the golf then ? What about Csl topped with exo ?


Scouser and a manc , a match made in heven :thumb:
Maybe that, or FK1000p just thinking of the temp around December it gets very cold in the garage because where it is:wall: and that's with the heaters on, so roughly how long is the normal cure time for Csl and exo be?:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

They making you wait till December for it, thought they were everywhere. 

Read a thread other day about fkp pink wax on top of 1000 meant to be epic. Which gives me another idea prima epic two coats. Only done 1 Csl and car was garaged but due to time it was 5 days between the two. I'd give it 24 hours at least if it's indoors. You'll have to let the Mrs have the gto that week. :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I think that was AJ said about FK 1000p pink wax on top, see I have 1000 so I will go with that combination. As for the wife in the GTO, she would get stopped by the police for being under age she's that small.lol


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Lads, 

New to detailing and been buying products based on a few things, recommendation on threads/ posts, bored at work and because this detailing is additive  

I know this might be totally stupid, pointless and over the top but being new having bought the stuff and working a 5 week on/off rotation i will have plenty time on my hands and feel like i want to use all the products so here's what i was thinking of doing after full proper wash, decontamination and correction if required, then full wipe down. 

"will be practising on scarp panel with the DA" 

So here is what i was thinking 

"White Car" 

C.G White Light or PB White Diamond "still to buy" 
C.G Jetseal 
Fk1000p 
Fk Pink Wax 

Recommendations are that its best to put down two coats of Jetseal or sealant so i was wondering why not just use both the jetseal then Fk1000p or vice versa. 

Would be nice to hear your thoughts of has this been done and failed. 

Cheers 

Jason


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Jam* said:


> Hi Lads,
> 
> New to detailing and been buying products based on a few things, recommendation on threads/ posts, bored at work and because this detailing is additive
> 
> ...


Ditch the Jetseal, FK 1000 is same kind of product (sealent) but with far much better durability. Whitelight or white diamond, FK 1000 then top up with pink wax. Should look great. Just one note , Applying anything before Fk 1000 like glazes, will reduce durability of FK 1000, because it wont properly as It would on a bare paint. But nothing major,you should be good :buffer::thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning Jam, are you going to wait till you buy the glaze then apply? Or you just going straight to a sealant if so then get yourself some R222 cleanser polish, 2-3 layers of jetseal 109 apply first layer, leave it for 20 mins remove 30-40 mins apply second layer and same again. As for wax I would recommend Pete's 23 wax from chemical guys as I have not used fi pink wax before. There is no need to apply 109 then FK1000p as they are both sealants.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Coating - CSL + Exo
Wax/sealant - FK1000P

You should be fine application wise with CSL+Exo providing temp is above 5 degrees.
Needs to be left inside overnight and ideally not washed for a week after application.

Chris


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

chongo said:


> Morning Jam, are you going to wait till you buy the glaze then apply? Or you just going straight to a sealant if so then get yourself some R222 cleanser polish, 2-3 layers of jetseal 109 apply first layer, leave it for 20 mins remove 30-40 mins apply second layer and same again. As for wax I would recommend Pete's 23 wax from chemical guys as I have not used fi pink wax before. There is no need to apply 109 then FK1000p as they are both sealants.


Morning Chongo

No I am still in Africa and just trying to get everything bought and planed for when i get home,

I have still to buy the Glaze so i should drop and go for R222

I have Jetseal but still to buy Kp1000p so should drop the this and get Pete 23 or is it 53 ?

Thanks Cheers


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry Jam 53. If your happy after your paint has been corrected then as I said before, or you can use Fk1000p on bear paint then pink wax. Drop the glaze.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Coating - CSL + Exo
> Wax/sealant - FK1000P
> 
> You should be fine application wise with CSL+Exo providing temp is above 5 degrees.
> ...


Cheers mate:thumb: these two keep popping up, will make choice with these two:thumb:


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

chongo said:


> Sorry Jam 53. If your happy after your paint has been corrected then as I said before, or you can use Fk1000p on bear paint then pink wax. Drop the glaze.


Okay great

Now i can put this to rest but i know i will end up buying more anyway.

Thanks again


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jam* said:


> Okay great
> 
> Now i can put this to rest but i know i will end up buying more anyway.
> 
> Thanks again


It never stops.:wall::thumb:


----------

